# Elegance 685 headlight conversion



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Just bought a new Elegance 685, right hand drive, with those tiny little headlights. Barrons could not really help me with how to left hand the lights for the continent.
Any advice? There must be others out there with the same problem. I have emailed Burstner but I am told they are not good at replying.
Graham


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Further to the above - I have just had a reply from Burstner to my email. They say that converting headlights should only be done by a dealer, who will have the instructions for how to do this. Well now, when I asked Barrons (UK Burstner dealer) who sold me the van, they were clueless, other than suggesting I buy some beam benders from Halfords!
They were also unable to help me with spare bulbs (required on the continent). Again, they suggested Halfords. But this is useless because Burstner Elegance A class is not listed in the bulb catalogue. However, the Burstner handbook says that the dealer carries bulb spares.

Graham


----------



## 91766 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Graham,

Have you told Burstner about your problems with Barrons? 

I'm sure that dealers are obliged to meet certain quality standards in order to win and keep their franchise. I'd be very suprised if Burstner haven't set these out very precisely indeed. 

IMHO, it sounds like Barrons aren't walking the walk in this instance. Perhaps the big boss in Germany needs to know what's going on....

Chris
:wink:


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Well, I have done the headlights, but it is fiendishly difficult and requires very shorthandled screwdriver, lots of time and a colourful vocabulary. I have left lights on Continental and have no trouble driving at night in UK - no flashes from on-coming traffic. Most of my time is abroad.

Re Barrons: I asked them how to remove the plastic trim each side of the windscreen to facilitate replacement of glass (I've cracked it quite badly). They have no idea, - neither do Autoglass. I have emailed Burstner Germany and pointed out that Barrons cannot help.


----------

